# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  How Do You Breed Chubby Frogs?

## Mansing Fortes

My chubbies are going to be sexually mature by July-August, just in time for the monsoon season. Since they are in captivity, how do I get them to breed by then? I need details regarding the depth of water,set up,temperature,etc. to help stimulate breeding. 
I'm living in the tropics btw (Philippines), so the temps perfect for the frogs.

----------


## eric048

drop temps from 24C to 21C and dry them out for a few months., cut down on food... then bring temps and humidity up and feed and put them in a rain chamber, muddy water is best

----------


## Mansing Fortes

Oh thank you!
After they dry season, I assume I'd have to keep the "monsoon" simulation going for a month or two until they breed, yes?
How deep should the water be for my critter to lay eggs in it?

----------


## eric048

Yes monsoon the heck out of them, as long ad you have aquatic plants and reeds and such I don't think it should matter

----------


## Mansing Fortes

Okay thanks A LOT!  :Smile:

----------

